# Niche Zero, White or Black, help me decide!



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thinking of buying a niche zero with the new run of stock announced. It'll be paired with an andreja premium full stainless steel machine.

I can't for the life of me decide whether to go white or black. Is it likely that one has more residual value than the next if I move it on in the future?

I'm perhaps slightly leaning to white but no idea why!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No difference the people's preferences, White this time round for me.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

I have a black Niche, and like it with my Minima. We do have white worktops though so if I went for white it could look like a whitewash.

The Niche is good in the way that it has been styled as such to make it look like it belongs on a worktop in a domestic environment, whilst providing good quality. For example a Mazzer Robur doesn't normally look like it belongs on a worktop at home, rather in a cafe (I know they're not the same ballpark of grinder but its a comparison to be made).


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

Black looks good with my Lelit Bianca. Something about black and stainless steel.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> Thinking of buying a niche zero with the new run of stock announced. It'll be paired with an andreja premium full stainless steel machine.
> 
> I can't for the life of me decide whether to go white or black. Is it likely that one has more residual value than the next if I move it on in the future?
> 
> I'm perhaps slightly leaning to white but no idea why!


 I don't think with only 2 colours residual value will be affected at all. There will simply be a reduction in the available market, some will prefer black, some white some won't care. If you get a white one, some will prefer white, some black and again some won't care.

That said, white looks great but black also looks great....so that's something to think on.

My advice would be to not analyse it too much and simply go with the colour you like best.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sod it, credit card out, white one ordered. September delivery.

I'll have a chrome Eureka Mignon to move on once it arrives.


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

NJD1977 said:


> Sod it, credit card out, white one ordered. September delivery.
> 
> I'll have a chrome Eureka Mignon to move on once it arrives.


I do wonder what the difference in the cup is compared to the Mignon. I keep being tempted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hestu (May 3, 2020)

I have ordered a white with my Andreja!


----------



## timb (Jun 7, 2020)

I ordered white because everyone else was ordering white ones.

I regret that decision.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

timb said:


> I ordered white because everyone else was ordering white ones.
> 
> I regret that decision.


 advertise in wanted for a new for new swap, you never know


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

The white Zero has more betterer, grinds more consistently and tastes better in the cup than the black version 😉

On a serious note white does appear to sell out faster each monthly regional Indeigogo stock allocation. The Niche Zero also appears to have been conceived, by design to be white, the reason for my hypothesis are the wooden appointments. Oak works well with the white finish IMO but not so much with the black finish which would have looked better (again IMO) with a darker wood such as walnut or mahogany. The black finish feels like an after thought which maintained the oak furniture due to cost. This is pure conjecture of course.

If these were to ever be collectable (which I highly doubt) it is the rare unpopular models that garner the most demand and $$$.

With all that said, I went with white which I found more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Jasetaylor said:


> The white Zero has more betterer, grinds more consistently and tastes better in the cup than the black version 😉


 True, but only for dark roasts. For medium and light roasts there is absolutely no difference, and green beans taste best on the black model.



Jasetaylor said:


> If these were to ever be collectable (which I highly doubt) it is the rare unpopular models that garner the most demand and $$$.


 Don't they make equal numbers of either colour, and just always sell the whites faster? It's a bit puzzling why they don't make more white ones, as they seem to always sell at double the speed, so latecomers in every round are limited to the black.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Buy both sell the one you are not liking as much


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Black Niches matter


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Jasetaylor said:


> The white Zero has more betterer, grinds more consistently and tastes better in the cup than the black version 😉
> 
> On a serious note white does appear to sell out faster each monthly regional Indeigogo stock allocation. The Niche Zero also appears to have been conceived, by design to be white, the reason for my hypothesis are the wooden appointments. Oak works well with the white finish IMO but not so much with the black finish which would have looked better (again IMO) with a darker wood such as walnut or mahogany. The black finish feels like an after thought which maintained the oak furniture due to cost. This is pure conjecture of course.
> 
> ...


 If I remember correctly, they started the crowd funding off with a white one. Then loads of people said "I want black", so they made it a £25 upgrade. But when enough people ordered it they took the £25 off and just made the both of them the same price. So yeah, I think white was the original colour 😊


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

One of the pictures on the Niche/Indiegogo site was lit in a way that made the body look grey - such that someone asked if they could order a grey one (you can't - yet, but it did look good imho). 
I'd wager that it won't be too long before people start after market modifying the Niche by spraying or powder coating the body in a whole variety of colours. 
To me personally, the black version looks less like a toilet than the white one - but maybe if I could get an after market wooden lid for my Niche . . .

Regards,
John


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Much prefer it in black. If I do ever end up getting one it will be in black


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I am amazed no one has yet picked up a few rolls of that vinyl wrap stuff and knocked out a turquoise one!!

Another opportunity for you "crafty" ones.... what with all the other acronyms about we need a new one VWN has a ring about it?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

It could be a poll, what colour is your Niche


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

In general, for appliances with zero preferences, I would typically go darker for the reason that darker colours are better protected from discolouring (e.g. from sunlight).

That said, I went with a White Niche because it looks nicer in my kitchen.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Drewster said:


> I am amazed no one has yet picked up a few rolls of that vinyl wrap stuff and knocked out a turquoise one!!


 Not turquoise, but still.


----------



## timb (Jun 7, 2020)

@Doram Is that a vinyl wrap?
I'd love to know how hard it was to do, looks like a perfect finish. How did you recreate the grind dial markers?


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

timb said:


> I'd love to know how hard it was to do, looks like a perfect finish. How did you recreate the grind dial markers?


 lol - it was sooo easy to do: I just searched google for 'Linea Mini Niche Zero blue' and found that image (which I remembered seeing posted here on the forums in another context). I assumed it was photoshopped to this colour, not actually painted in reality, but maybe I am wrong?


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

That looks like a specht design job... be prepared to pay!


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Should be a fairly straightforward powder coating job like with bikes. Would have to be stripped and sanded I suppose. But then any colour you can imagine! Vinyl is easier (although hell knows with these curves) but might look and feel cheap..


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm waiting on a white one.... I thought it looked much nicer at first.. but the black one has grown on me and I am now not sure. But too late I made my coffee machine white to match now.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Black's fine IMO, maybe a tad glossier than I'd like. Matte black would be cool I think.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I'll be going with black, I think it looks better and it matches the BE pf and the tools I have, but the majority choose white. On Niche's Instagram they posted one that had the wood dyed black too, that looked much better than the wood colour that comes with it, I will look at doing that I think.


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

thusband said:


> Black looks good with my Lelit Bianca. Something about black and stainless steel.


 Funny you should say that, I paired my Bianca with a white niche. To my eye they are both wood, white and chrome.








Although I think the Bianca would look good next to anything, as would the niche.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

In my opinion.... just choose the colour which would appeal to you. Don't think about the surroundings or pairing with a coffee machine, because, as we all know, that can change.

I, personally, like the black better.


----------



## ChrisB9 (Jun 6, 2020)

I personally went with the white but would love to wrap it and darken the wood a bit. Have seen it done and the results are fantastic.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

Bobbrown said:


> Funny you should say that, I paired my Bianca with a white niche. To my eye they are both wood, white and chrome.
> View attachment 45431
> 
> 
> Although I think the Bianca would look good next to anything, as would the niche.


 i think that Bianca would look black, in a black room 😹.

as to the original question, the correct answer is to choose Black, then be told off by your SO and switch to White.


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

phario said:


> In general, for appliances with zero preferences, I would typically go darker for the reason that darker colours are better protected from discolouring (e.g. from sunlight).
> 
> That said, I went with a White Niche because it looks nicer in my kitchen.


 I live in Scotland 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 so sunlight discolouring won't be a problem for me 🤣


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

allyburns said:


> I live in Scotland 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 so sunlight discolouring won't be a problem for me 🤣


 Get away man, we arrived in Scotland today - the weather is gorgeous 😎


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Get away man, we arrived in Scotland today - the weather is gorgeous 😎
> 
> View attachment 45960


 Haha, yes I was being cruel to my beloved country, the weather can be quite alright. Hope you enjoy your stay, is that the Firth of Forth or further north?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

allyburns said:


> Haha, yes I was being cruel to my beloved country, the weather can be quite alright. Hope you enjoy your stay, is that the Firth of Forth or further north?


 It is indeed. We are just west of North Berwick - a few days here before moving a bit further north. We've got our wet weather gear 👍🏼

Regards,

John


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

Ozzyjohn said:


> It is indeed. We are just west of North Berwick - a few days here before moving a bit further north. We've got our wet weather gear 👍🏼
> 
> Regards,
> 
> John


 I live in Edinburgh and cycle to North Berwick a lot, so it looked familiar! Have you been to the shipping container café overlooking Bass Rock?

https://www.facebook.com/DRIFTeatdrinkrelax/

Looks like they have just opened the indoors again, its a hidden gem 😀

I'm actually from Inverness so an from "The North" 🤣 Enjoy your trip and I hope the weather behaves!


----------



## vessk0 (Mar 21, 2019)

Is it easy to make a stainless steel mirror finish on this grinder?


----------



## moppy (Oct 12, 2020)

Welp, just ordered the last white UK one. It's my first real coffee investment, feel slightly sick I've spent that kind of money :|


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

moppy said:


> Welp, just ordered the last white UK one. It's my first real coffee investment, feel slightly sick I've spent that kind of money 😐


 No reason to. They hold their value and certainly work flawlessly. Maybe not having anything to compare it with might cloud your thoughts but no doubt for single dosing in a convenient format it is unbeatable. It is very quiet and if you churn through this site the most important electrical component for good coffee is the grinder.


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

moppy said:


> Welp, just ordered the last white UK one. It's my first real coffee investment, feel slightly sick I've spent that kind of money 😐


 They still had a white one? I thought they sold out about a week ago. I've ordered black and really cannot wait. Have had my Nemox for over 6 years, but it is really clumpy grinder and I have to really play with the distribution to produce nice shot.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm saving for the White one.


----------



## moppy (Oct 12, 2020)

L2en said:


> They still had a white one? I thought they sold out about a week ago. I've ordered black and really cannot wait. Have had my Nemox for over 6 years, but it is really clumpy grinder and I have to really play with the distribution to produce nice shot.


 As if this morning, yes. When I ordered it said that was the last available white one.

I'm gonna be stepping up from a Delonghi KG79, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## jonasy (Aug 12, 2020)

I made life easy and asked what missis preferred 😁To my surprise she said black (she normally prefers white household appliances) on the basis it looked more elegant. I was set on a white, but must say the black one is indeed very elegant. But honestly you can't go wrong.


----------



## Suzy G (2 mo ago)

Hi,
This is the first forum I’ve joined so hope I’m in the right section.

I’ve decided after 20 years of using my Bialetti moka pot with pre ground coffee (I know….!), that it’s time to start grinding my own beans. Having read up on grinders I’ve decided I’d like to go for the Niche Zero as I like the idea of single dosing and I feel that going forwards I would like to experiment with more coffee types including expresso. I’m nearly at the point of pressing the button but can’t decide on whether to go for black or white. I’ve read the other posts on here about this topic but would be very interested to know NZ owners’ thoughts on their colour choice and whether they’ve regretted the colour they went for. 

Also when I look at the photos online of the NZ in white, although it looks nice it does look quite a cool white finish as opposed to a warm white colour. I would appreciate owners’ thoughts of how it looks in the flesh.
Many thanks
Suzy


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Suzy G said:


> ...can’t decide on whether to go for black or white...


Simples...toss a coin up in the air and let fate decide


----------



## Coffeelon (12 mo ago)

Suzy G said:


> Hi,
> This is the first forum I’ve joined so hope I’m in the right section.
> 
> I’ve decided after 20 years of using my Bialetti moka pot with pre ground coffee (I know….!), that it’s time to start grinding my own beans. Having read up on grinders I’ve decided I’d like to go for the Niche Zero as I like the idea of single dosing and I feel that going forwards I would like to experiment with more coffee types including expresso. I’m nearly at the point of pressing the button but can’t decide on whether to go for black or white. I’ve read the other posts on here about this topic but would be very interested to know NZ owners’ thoughts on their colour choice and whether they’ve regretted the colour they went for.
> ...


White here. Not a cool white I wouldn’t say. If anything neutral/warm - of course it’s totally dependant on the light it’s in.
It’s got a black logo which I would have preferred to be white. 
Personally, I don’t love the aesthetics and think the wood looks a bit cheap and dates the design. Stainless would have been much preferred. And whats with the extra disc of wood just balanced on top?


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

The NICHE remains the go to grinder for many despite the arrival of much more competition. I've had mine for 2+ years and it hasn't missed a beat. There's lots of after market bits n bobs on etsy and elsewhere if you want to change the aesthetic.


----------

